# hysteroscopy w/d&c & endocervical curettage



## lex

Can cpt codes 58558 [hysteroscopy with sampling (biopsy) of endometrium and/or polypectomy, with or without D&C], and cpt 57505 [endocervical curettage (not done as part of dilation and curretage)] be coded together?

Is there any official information out there that states these two codes cannot be coded together?


----------



## joannag

Although CCI edits don't specifically eliminate billing a 57505 with the 58558, the 57505 is considered a part of a D&C, which 58558 can include. You'll find that most carriers will reject the ECC as an inlcuded portion of the 58558.


----------



## amyyork

*58558 anf 57505*

In my Office we are finding that if the 57505 is done prior to dilation of the cervix, with proper documentation, we are having our claims paid


----------

